
A 19th-Century Teenager Sparked a Battle over Who Owns Our Faces - dredmorbius
https://gizmodo.com/how-a-19th-century-teenager-sparked-a-battle-over-who-o-1829572319
======
dredmorbius
As I'd noted on an earlier story of FB using users' likenesses in advertising,
the practice of social mediavcompanies is prcisely and literally what lit off
the right to privacy movement:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19645531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19645531)

I also strongly recommend the linked story of the subsequent discovery by the
judge writing the majoriy opinion in Robeson discovering a right to be freed
of concern of being "snapped by some fellow with a camera".

[http://www.nycourts.gov/history/programs-
events/images/Judic...](http://www.nycourts.gov/history/programs-
events/images/Judicial-Notice-Newsletter-04.pdf)

------
ggm
The irony (if that's the word) of reading this story on a web site literally
covered in advertising using stock shots of people who of course got paid for
their face to be used. In ways which stem from this girls legal experience.

~~~
tareqak
aptness? appropriateness? apropos [0]?

[0]
[https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/apropos](https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/apropos)

